# VIEJITOS CC 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Aug 4 2009, 09:19 AM~14670449
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

ttt!


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

"<a href=\'http://coupon.jackinthebox.com/coupon/two-free-tacos_20090804.php#;\' target=\'_blank\'>"JACK IN THE BOX" COUPON 4 FREE TACOS</a>


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Bay Area Bosses will be out there :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks for the support Jimmy & Viejitos, I'll be at yours also, and plugging your show on the radio LOL!! Next info meeting Wed 8/5 @ 730, same place (below)... Lemme know if you want me to come to one of your meetings to discuss.

Thx!
Jenn

Here's an updated flyer below! And info for those who said they would come to the informational meetings @ the All Clubs BBQ, it's this Wednesday 8/5, and *every *Wednesday there after, see below  : I'm buying pitchers LOL!!!

*What*: INFORMATIONAL MEETING FOR SAVE EAST SIDE SPORTS FUNDRAISER & SHOW ‘N SHINE (_EVENT HAPPENING ON AUGUST 30th, 2009 HERE IN SAN JOSE_).

*Time*: 7:30 PM
*Day*: Every Wednesday (until the event)

*Place: The Blue Chip*
325 S 1st (downstairs)
San Jose, CA 95113
Restaurant & Sports Bar, *children welcomed, we have the back room reserved*.

*Who*: Vendors, Artists, Musicians, and Car Clubs and solo riders interested in getting more info / participating in the show and shine.

See you there!

Please feel free to forward to anyone that may be interested.
Tomorrow will be the third of more meetings to come, if you didn’t make the first meeting, no worries! 

You can also hear more information on the event *every Saturday on the Beer Run Bobby Show 96.1 FM (KSQQ) 8:30PM-Midnight, and have your companies and events plugged on his show for participating in the event.*

Thx!
Jenn (Impalas Car Club)
C. 408-679-1453


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

We'll be there...... :thumbsup:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 4 2009, 02:03 PM~14673131
> *Bay Area Bosses will be out there  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 4 2009, 09:34 AM~14670564
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

To The Top !


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Aug 4 2009, 09:19 AM~14670449
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Can't wait for this one.


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

T T T !


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Hell Yeah, kool Bro, with Brenton Wood y todo, you know this show is going to be tight.


----------



## 51Chevy (Mar 31, 2005)

:h5: :yes:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

Blvd Cruisers Magazine will be there supporting the homies from Viejitos!


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

TTT!!! come and check us out at the calimob booth!! i'll be showing some art..too


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT!!!

Jimmy, call Bobby already  :cheesy: He's waiting to bring U on the air


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Aug 10 2009, 09:23 PM~14731531
> * Hell Yeah, kool Bro, with Brenton Wood y todo, you know this show is going to be tight.
> *


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT for this upcoming event. It's going to be Shooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:biggrin: whats up guys we will be there


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thelou_@Aug 13 2009, 10:26 PM~14765525
> *:biggrin: whats up guys we will be there
> *


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Aug 14 2009, 10:37 AM~14768976
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Oh yeah, don't forget my reserved parking spot.


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

T T T !


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Aug 6 2009, 11:05 AM~14693485
> *
> *



was up Jimmy


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

Oh, Yea !!!!! We'll be there.


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Aug 16 2009, 05:36 PM~14785942
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 15 2009, 09:48 PM~14781320
> *was up Jimmy
> *



 q-vo


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Aug 16 2009, 05:36 PM~14785942
> *
> Oh, Yea !!!!! We'll be there.
> *



nice stack of ones :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Aug 17 2009, 03:31 PM~14795184
> *nice stack of ones :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT for my Carnal Jimmy.


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Uce Family mos def be there! :thumbsup:


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

T T T


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Aug 18 2009, 05:29 PM~14808916
> *Uce Family mos def be there!  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

WHAT'S UP JIMMY THIS SHOW IS FOR ALL YEARS RTE?WE WILL BE THERE :cheesy:


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

T T T 4 SJ


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thelou_@Aug 21 2009, 10:10 PM~14845030
> *WHAT'S UP JIMMY THIS SHOW IS FOR ALL YEARS RTE?WE WILL BE THERE :cheesy:
> *



*YES ITS OPEN TO ALL YEARS*


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Aug 23 2009, 10:35 PM~14860448
> *YES ITS OPEN TO ALL YEARS
> *



:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

It's getting closer...... hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: I'm leaving now to be first in line. VIEJITOS in Hoouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuse.


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT for some cooooool vatos locos...This show is going to be tight. Hell yeah Veijitos in housssssssssssssssssssse :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Aug 25 2009, 05:39 PM~14879195
> *TTT for some cooooool vatos locos...This show is going to be tight. Hell yeah Veijitos in housssssssssssssssssssse :biggrin:
> *


TOMMY GUN Q-VOLE


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

AZTEC CREATIONS WILL BE THERE. HOW MANY PEOPLE GET IN PER VEHICLE ENTRY? IS IT THE WHOLE CAR LOAD? :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Aug 26 2009, 01:17 PM~14888203
> *AZTEC CREATIONS WILL BE THERE. HOW MANY PEOPLE GET IN PER VEHICLE ENTRY? IS IT THE WHOLE CAR LOAD? :biggrin:
> *




I even put some kids in the trunk :biggrin:


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

almost show time :biggrin:


----------



## 68bayrida (Aug 27, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Aug 26 2009, 01:17 PM~14888203
> *AZTEC CREATIONS WILL BE THERE. HOW MANY PEOPLE GET IN PER VEHICLE ENTRY? IS IT THE WHOLE CAR LOAD? :biggrin:
> *



*2 per car 12 and under free.... the standard car show stuff  *


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Aug 4 2009, 09:19 AM~14670449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEA I CANT MISS DIS 1 BECAUSE BRENTON WOOD 2 BECAUSE VIEJITOS ALWAYS MAKE DAT A BAD ASS SHOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :h5:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Sep 1 2009, 08:53 AM~14946584
> *HELL YEA I CANT MISS DIS 1 BECAUSE BRENTON WOOD 2 BECAUSE VIEJITOS ALWAYS MAKE DAT A BAD ASS SHOW :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :h5:
> *


THANKS FOR THE COMMENT  SEE YOU THERE


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT for the Viejitos


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Sep 1 2009, 08:23 PM~14953755
> *TTT for the Viejitos
> *


x2


----------



## ACE RAG SS (Feb 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT for Jimmy hno:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Sep 1 2009, 08:36 AM~14946443
> *2 per car 12 and under free.... the standard car show stuff
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: BIKES ? LOL :roflmao:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Sep 1 2009, 10:25 PM~14955604
> *TTT for Jimmy  hno:
> *



who's Jimmy ? :biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Good question :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Sep 1 2009, 10:51 PM~14955818
> *:biggrin:  BIKES ?  LOL :roflmao:
> *



2 per entry


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 2 2009, 07:53 AM~14957588
> *who's Jimmy ? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT 47 Times :biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Sep 2 2009, 03:12 PM~14961796
> *
> *


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

I'm already at the front gates waiting for this event hno: This is going to be a bad ass shooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow.. :h5: :wow: TTT 46 Times


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

The Big Show is coming :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Sep 3 2009, 02:54 PM~14972475
> *I'm already at the front gates waiting for this event hno: This is going to be a bad ass shooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow.. :h5:  :wow:  TTT 46 Times
> *


orale is that you on that camping tent ?

:roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

That's me Homie :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Sep 3 2009, 03:37 PM~14972948
> *The Big Show is coming  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



he still has that bomb....


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Next week vato, it's party time. :biggrin: TTT 45 Times


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Sep 3 2009, 08:23 PM~14975722
> *orale is that you on that camping tent ?
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *



those are the bums living at the park :biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Que gacho carnal, now I'm a bum. :biggrin: TTT for my Bro Jimmy, Mi carnal, Mi Hermano. I think? not sure scared hno:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Sep 4 2009, 12:50 PM~14981633
> *Que gacho carnal, now I'm a bum.  :biggrin:  TTT for my Bro Jimmy, Mi carnal, Mi Hermano.  I think? not sure scared hno:
> *


why you scared vato ?lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Next BIG happening. SHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

Four more day's.  

*Don't forget my prefered parking.  *


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Sep 8 2009, 08:55 AM~15013170
> *ttt
> *


:biggrin: end of summer has been better than the whole summer! we'll be there


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i dont have a finished car right now, but i will be there to suport


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

To The Top 4 A Bad Ass Singer Performing at The Car show! Its Going Down This Saturday! :cheesy:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

I LOVE Brenton Woods I'm there! TTT


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Sep 8 2009, 03:55 PM~15017467
> *I LOVE Brenton Woods I'm there! TTT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Sep 8 2009, 07:10 PM~15019684
> *:thumbsup:
> *


He sings with so much heart and soul. Its hard to get good music like that now in days


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 8 2009, 10:17 PM~15022638
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

:angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 7 2009, 10:10 AM~15003599
> *ttt
> *


you gonna sell there fool ?


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

3 more days hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J-KAT_@Sep 9 2009, 06:33 AM~15024427
> *you gonna sell there fool ?
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

A Few More Days Away!
:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ TROKITA_@Sep 9 2009, 11:53 AM~15027306
> *A Few More Days Away!
> :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


see u there


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Sep 9 2009, 12:31 AM~15023568
> *:biggrin:
> *


BASTARD


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 9 2009, 11:57 AM~15027354
> *BASTARD
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

I wont be there gotta work ....but my caddy will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Hell yeah only a few more days. hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S+Sep 8 2009, 10:17 AM~15013901-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stop ignoring me. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Sep 9 2009, 02:34 PM~15029004
> *Stop ignoring me. :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


no favoritism :biggrin:


----------



## masatalker (Dec 1, 2004)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by J-KAT_@Sep 9 2009, 06:33 AM~15024427
> *you gonna sell there fool ?
> *


are you gunna be there is the real ??? :biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Sep 9 2009, 03:13 PM~15029394
> *no favoritism :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: 
:scrutinize: 
:nicoderm: 
:rant: 
:yessad:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Sep 8 2009, 09:19 PM~15021665
> *He sings with so much heart and soul. Its hard to get good music like that now in days
> *


Saw him last year at music in the park SJ. He still got it fosho!


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Sep 9 2009, 04:51 PM~15030244
> *Saw him last year at music in the park SJ. He still got it fosho!
> *


he still sounds good


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Sep 9 2009, 02:44 PM~15029666
> *are you gunna be there is the real ???  :biggrin:
> *



:tongue: I put in a request for the day off and everthing Aye :biggrin: 


it should be the burb,helmet,fleetmaster and steve gavan the guy wit th hammerd 38 coupe he's bringing his 38 delivery,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, Hammerd of course


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Sep 9 2009, 04:51 PM~15030244
> *Saw him last year at music in the park SJ. He still got it fosho!
> *


hell yea he still got in him hes da american chente :biggrin:


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

TTT'


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by J-KAT_@Sep 9 2009, 08:28 PM~15033001
> *:tongue:  I put in a request for the day off and everthing Aye  :biggrin:
> it should be the burb,helmet,fleetmaster and steve gavan the guy wit th hammerd 38 coupe he's bringing his 38 delivery,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, Hammerd of course
> *


  :biggrin: see you there


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

Do they allow alcohol at this park :biggrin: :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

It's almost here, must clean carucha, getting torsonez hno: :biggrin:


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

To The Top!


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Sep 10 2009, 11:56 AM~15039197
> *Do they allow alcohol at this park :biggrin:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *



THE PARK SAYS NO :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

What Time The Gates Open For Entry ?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

flyer says 8 am


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

Tomorrow is the Day!


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Tomorrow vatos... :biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Sep 10 2009, 11:01 PM~15047239
> *THE PARK SAYS NO :biggrin:
> *



GOT IT  :biggrin:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Sep 11 2009, 02:15 PM~15052992
> *GOT IT   :biggrin:
> *


The idea would be perfect


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Sep 10 2009, 11:01 PM~15047239
> *THE PARK SAYS NO :biggrin:
> *



OH NOOO!!

:0


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

TTT.....it's going to be a good show, can't wait!


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

Be on the look out NEW T-Shirt


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

shyt i forgot how to get to historic park ineed sum directions from oakland


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Sep 11 2009, 06:20 PM~15055391
> *shyt i forgot how to get to historic park ineed sum directions from oakland
> *



880S 101S

Exit Story Rd. Come down a few lights. Then left off Center Rd. Righ Across from SJ Giants Ball Park


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Sep 11 2009, 08:14 PM~15056482
> *880S 101S
> 
> Exit Story Rd. Come down a few lights. Then left off Center Rd. Righ Across from SJ Giants Ball Park
> *


thanks bro :worship:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)




----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

TTT!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J-KAT_@Sep 11 2009, 10:13 PM~15057634
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

and u told me shit when I bought my wife a bmw pussy


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 11 2009, 09:49 PM~15057873
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> and u told me shit when I bought my wife a bmw pussy
> *


aint nuttin like BMW sex  huh :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

DAME ITS TOO EARLY!


:wow: :|


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Sep 12 2009, 05:57 AM~15058683
> *DAME ITS TOO EARLY!
> :wow:  :|
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Sep 12 2009, 05:57 AM~15058683
> *DAME ITS TOO EARLY!
> :wow:  :|
> *


Gots to polish the Drop Curt :biggrin: See you out there homie!


----------



## ACE RAG SS (Feb 13, 2008)

TTT gotta get up and clean the ride. Everyone have a great cruise to the show gonna be a nice get togeather... TTT Viejitos!!!!!


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Doesn't look like I'm going to make it out there today . TTT and post lots of pics.


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

shyt is raining ove there


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

Just about ready to head out there sunny!!! Car is washed!! The brain is polished!! Going to be a good day!!!


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Sep 12 2009, 10:22 AM~15059740
> *Just about ready to head out there  sunny!!!  Car is washed!!  The brain is polished!!  Going to be a good day!!!
> *


so is it a good weather


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Sep 12 2009, 10:49 AM~15059906
> *so is it a good weather
> *


MY RESPECT TO VIEJITOS FOR A BADASS SHOW AND FOR DA GOODTIMES and u know i had to get brenton wood sing my tshirt :worship: :worship: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

Great Show!!!!
Here's some pics that i took...Hope u like it.




































































































more pics to come....


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

HERES JUST A FEW I TOOK TODAY


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ancheta_Workshop_@Sep 12 2009, 09:43 PM~15063756
> *Great Show!!!!
> Here's some pics that i took...Hope u like it.
> 
> ...


NICE PICS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Here are a few pictures I took, starting at 7am meeting up with the Aztec Creations. Had a great ass time, cool people, no drama, it was all good. 
Hope you like them.


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

more pics....









































































more pics to come....by the way, if you want a higher resolution pics, send me a PM and ur email, i will send them to you.


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

The line up 7:30 waiting to get in.


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Still waiting to get in, but it was cool checking out all the firme rides rolling in


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Gates are open 8am, line starting to move. Sik ass picture right here. Killer bombas...


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Another Sik ass picture as we start to roll in. I want this one blown up. Killer shot.


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Finally made it in....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

good show VIEJITOS   it was cool talking to old friends and met some new ones :biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Looking for a parking among all these killer rides. I think I wanted at least 20 or more of them for me. Bad ass for days.


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Ok...found a parking. Time to stroll


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

The photo doesn't do this ride justice, this ride was sweeeeeet.


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Still prior to gates opening to the public. Nice shot right here.


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

*GREAT PICS TOMMY *


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Thanks Homie, glad your liking them. I still have 100+ more to post bro.


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Love this photo, another one I want blown up.


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Bad ass trokita right here, again the photos don't do this ride justice.


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Killer ride right here, slammed


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

What do you say about this mural? Simply a beautiful example of Chicano art and pride on wheels. Q-QUE PROPS to you and your ride.


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Much Love to the Viejitos CC hell of a show Uce Family had a great time! Here is a few flix enjoy!


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

This Bombita is killer. That's all I can say. Sikkkkkk


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

very nice pics tommy. looks like i missed out on a good show. bobby had told me to go to kick it but i obviously didn't make it out there today. glad to see the sun out after the earlier morning spontaneous rain and thunderstorms :biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

It was a great show curt, enjoy the shots bro. See you soon.....


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

My favorite right here


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Bad ass for days. Puro Gangster ride.


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

My Homeboy Bobbys ride, looking clean as always. Thanks for everything Bro.


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Aztec Creations rides.... Sweeeeeeeeeet


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Aztec Creations kicking back, enjoying the music. Nice meeting you Jesse, your some cool people Bro.... :biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Puro Gangster, Chrome chain and all. All this ride was missing was a Machine Gun on the seat. Bad ass for days.


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Check out those Hub caps. Home made y-todo Bad Ass for days. Clean ride Bro, it was nice chopping it up with you.


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Just the way I like to see bombas, SLAMMED !!!!!! Killer Ride..


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

More tomorrow


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

What up CHEECH, 71 Rag looking good Bro.......


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Finally got to meet you Moose....


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

That's it, until tomorrow... I will post more. :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Sep 12 2009, 09:36 PM~15064131
> *Looking for a parking among all these killer rides. I think I wanted at least 20 or more of them for me. Bad ass for days.
> 
> 
> ...


.............
JIMMY
......... :roflmao:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sj4lyfe_@Sep 12 2009, 08:48 PM~15063793
> *HERES JUST A FEW I TOOK TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Thanks for the pic Marcos!


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> Still prior to gates opening to the public. Nice shot right here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ancheta_Workshop_@Sep 12 2009, 09:43 PM~15063756
> *Great Show!!!!
> Here's some pics that i took...Hope u like it.
> 
> ...



DAME!!!! those are some nice pixs...... :cheesy:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Sep 12 2009, 11:31 PM~15064365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Flix bro...... can always count on you :biggrin:


----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Back again, with more pictures.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 40 packard_@Sep 13 2009, 11:18 AM~15066565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post of SHOPS LAGGARD. Stay  40 packard from Vic.


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

nice pikz


----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)

]


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

What up Franky?


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Sep 12 2009, 11:11 PM~15064288
> *Much Love to the Viejitos CC hell of a show Uce Family had a great time! Here is a few flix enjoy!
> 
> 
> ...


Vic Jr & I had a great time kicking it and cruising after the show with the family. Stay  from Vic.

Also thanks Brudda Joe for the bad a$$ pics USO.


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Sky Box seating Y-QUE


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Brenda doin her thang....


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 40 packard_@Sep 13 2009, 10:35 AM~15066682
> *
> 
> 
> ...




thanx homie


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

My Homie J J from the BIG 89.3FM KOHL Spinning Firme Rolitas every Tuesday from 6 -8pm. Big Props


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Who's this Vato? :biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

It was a great show. Had a great time. That's all the photos I have. Memories


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Old School Club cards from back in the day.


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Old school Car club cards from back in the day #2. We need them to come back.


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Sep 13 2009, 11:59 AM~15067217
> *Old school Car club cards from back in the day #2.  We need them to come back.
> 
> 
> ...


damm old school u got 59 elites?, my pop was in dat club back then


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

his jacket


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

SPECIAL THANK'S TO THE "VIEJITOS"C.C. FOR THROWING A GOOD SHOW. YOU GUY'S ALWAYS HAVE GOOD SHOWS, YOU GUY'S DON'T DISCRIMINATE AGAINST OTHER YEARS & MAKES  :thumbsup: CAN'T WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR.


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

ah shit :biggrin: 
caddy clean bro


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

NICE JOB TOMMY , THE PICS CAME OUT REAL NICE & YOUR ENDING TO YOUR PICS IS COOOOOL. I'M GLAD YOU DECIDED TO COME BACK TO THE "UNIQUES C.C." BRO. IT'S A BLESSING HAVING AN "ORIGINAL" MEMBER BACK IN THE CLUB. NOW I DON'T HAVE TO ROLL SOLO ANYMORE  THANK YOU & YOUR SON IN LAW FOR THE HELP, THAT I DO APPRECIATE  TO THE TOP MY BROTHER :thumbsup: CHECK YOU OUT LATER.


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Sep 13 2009, 01:05 PM~15067627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro.  Let me know when your going dippin. Im always down :biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Sep 13 2009, 05:39 PM~15068923
> *Thanks bro.    Let me know when your going dippin. Im always down :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Sep 13 2009, 02:07 PM~15067645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Poppa stuff looking good! That Trey makin me dizzy :h5:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 40 packard_@Sep 13 2009, 11:26 AM~15066623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


One my favorites! Very Nice :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 40 packard+Sep 13 2009, 11:24 AM~15066613-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks 4 da pics :biggrin: just found out took 1st place  I did not stayed 4 da trophies so the San Jose chapter picked it 4 me :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Sep 13 2009, 12:22 PM~15066967
> *Who's this Vato?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :loco: hno:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Sep 13 2009, 12:59 PM~15067217
> *Old school Car club cards from back in the day #2.  We need them to come back.
> 
> 
> ...


  got one for you bro, not "old School" but about 16 years old :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ+Sep 13 2009, 01:49 PM~15067521-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 thanks shaka. your car and the uce uce homies were looking clean as well bro, rolled in deep 
:thumbsup:


thanks for the pics matt


----------



## GAN65TER SS (Dec 23, 2008)

SWEET PICS


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Thanks Bobby, I'm no photographer, but I dig the shit out of Cheech Photo I took. I would have that photo blown up. 

Inspirations - Also, like that 59 Elites Jacket, that would be cool to see that club make a come back. I wanna think I got that card from your pops Bro. Sweeeeet


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

was a good show, just needed an atm machine! :biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

Great show and alot of good people and nice rides!!

Oh yeah, send me your timesheet Jimmy. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

jimmy over here!! jimmy! hey jimmy!


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Que paso Jimmy, had at great time. hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)

GREAT SHOW VIEJITOS!!!!


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 13 2009, 09:57 PM~15071959
> *thanks 4 da pics  :biggrin:  just found out took 1st place    I did not stayed 4 da trophies so the San Jose chapter picked it 4 me  :biggrin:
> *


that was one of a clean ass bike vato  who did the work?. who took second ???


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Sep 14 2009, 11:21 AM~15076406
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, top down, top up, I love the way this Impala looks!!!


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

i took hella video and like 5 pics cause da camaras battery went dead so heres da pics :biggrin:







































































































































:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Bad Ass Moose. I need to get a camera like yours, and learn how to do all that stuff like you. Tight Bro.


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Sep 14 2009, 01:08 PM~15077428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is bad ass this like something that sholg go on a shirt


----------



## ACE RAG SS (Feb 13, 2008)

nice pics jose510ss TTT


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ACE RAG SS_@Sep 14 2009, 02:29 PM~15078172
> *nice pics jose510ss  TTT
> *


thank bro


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 14 2009, 09:53 AM~15075608
> *was a good show, just needed an atm machine! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: or in and out priviledges


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Sep 13 2009, 12:19 PM~15066950
> *My Homie J J from the BIG 89.3FM KOHL  Spinning Firme Rolitas every Tuesday from 6 -8pm. Big Props
> 
> 
> ...



J J is the "God Father" of Oldies! One of the best!

Looks like a great event Jimmy, hopefully next year I can roll up.


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Sep 13 2009, 12:59 PM~15067217
> *Old school Car club cards from back in the day #2.  We need them to come back.
> 
> 
> ...


see the card on the top right?Chicanos pride with Ted Romero,thats a good friend of mine right there


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## mscyn (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Sep 13 2009, 01:22 PM~15066967
> *Who's this Vato?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Awww.....how cute! 

Thats the man with the plan!!!


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

I JUST WANTED TO TAKE A MOMENT TO THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT OUR 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW. I HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GREAT TIME AND ENJOYED THE PERFORMANCE BY BRENTON WOOD. IM TRYING TO BRING JOE BATAAN NEXT YEAR....

AGAIN THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT!!!!

THANKS FOR THE FIRME PICS


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## EEVLWYS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Sep 13 2009, 12:50 PM~15067153
> *It was a great show. Had a great time. That's all the photos I have. Memories
> 
> 
> ...


Dam i had this flyer hanging in my room for years....I remember we used to pull over in the streets of San Jo and pull them off the telephone poles.

Looks like a great turn out.....sorry i missed it, maybe next year.


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Great Job to the Viejitos CC. for a great show. hno: hno: hno: hno: :h5:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Sep 13 2009, 04:39 PM~15068923
> *Thanks bro.    Let me know when your going dippin. Im always down :biggrin:
> *


aiight , im always dwn to dipp , let me know too ill b there, this weekend???????


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

Just want to thank the Viejitos for having us, we had a good time. 

Eddie


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Bagged Sixty8 (Feb 3, 2009)

Aztec Creations CC sending a BIG GRACIAS for having us at your event!  :thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

MY BAD. POSTED IN WRONG THREAD :angry:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

X2


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------

